# P45 - is it necessary and what if you don't get one?



## MelF (30 Apr 2009)

Just wondering as I'm a couple of years self-employed but never got a p45 from my last job so am still getting PAYE allowance statements from Revenue, yet I am no longer a PAYE worker. My old company is no longer in business so no chance of getting one now and I have no idea why I never got one at the time. Could this cause hassle for me down the line as I'm not entirely sure what a P45 is?


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Apr 2009)

P-45 is a cessation certificate and would have shown your pay and tax in the year you ceased PAYE from the start of that year to the date of cessation. As you are self-employed the continuing receipt of tax credit certs is not correct but since the employer didn't file P-45 with Revenue they don't know you're gone. The best course would be to write & tell Revenue.


----------



## MelF (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks Graham. But would the fact that I don't have one raise some kind of alert with Revenue? Hope they won't want to do an audit on me or anything...


----------



## Graham_07 (1 May 2009)

You may not have one but assuming that the employer filed you on P35 end of year for the year you ceased Revenue have the pay & tax details anyway . Also these figures should show on the Notice of Assessment from Revenue in the first year you were self-employed, you might check that. If they do then there is no problem. IF they do not, it might question if your employer had returned you to Revenue as an employee for that year.


----------



## simplyjoe (1 May 2009)

If you commenced self employment in the same year that you got the P45 you will need these PAYE details so that you can file your tax return form 11 for that year. If you did not have self employed income in the year that you got the P45 you should still get the details as there is possibility that you will be due a tax refund for that year. Call into your tax office and talk to someone at the help desks.


----------



## MelF (1 May 2009)

Thanks guys, will check that. Thing is I am still receiving the Notice of Assessment every year which still mentions the old (out of business) company as my employer. Must write to Revenue.


----------



## Graham_07 (1 May 2009)

MelF said:


> Thanks guys, will check that. Thing is I am still receiving the Notice of Assessment every year which still mentions the old (out of business) company as my employer. Must write to Revenue.


 
There are 2 different things

- The Certificate of Tax Credits which you are getting with the odl employer details on is from the PAYE district who think you're still working there.

- The Notice of Assessment is what the self-assessed district sends you after you file your annual tax return and accounts. Your old employer should not show on that except for the year in which you ceased with the old employer.


----------



## MelF (1 May 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> There are 2 different things
> 
> - The Certificate of Tax Credits which you are getting with the odl employer details on is from the PAYE district who think you're still working there.


 
Ah yes, this is what I'm talking about. Got mixed up between this and the NOA which does not mention old employer and only my self-employed/rental income tax.

Many thanks Graham, you've been a great help!


----------



## OliviaM (7 Aug 2015)

P45 ISSUE.Does anyone know what I can do.Starting job but didn't tell them about last job I finished few months ago after 10 wks approx as had terrible time.They let me go said it my preformance, no proof but told social cause of temporary contract. All cause they wanted a friend in who started nxt day.Afraid to give P45 to new job now as they will find out I blanked it out.what can I do?  Appreciate any help please.


----------



## Branz (8 Aug 2015)

OliviaM said:


> P45 ISSUE.Does anyone know what I can do.Starting job but didn't tell them about last job I finished few months ago after 10 wks approx as had terrible time.They let me go said it my preformance, no proof but told social cause of temporary contract. All cause they wanted a friend in who started nxt day.Afraid to give P45 to new job now as they will find out I blanked it out.what can I do?  Appreciate any help please.


There is NO requirement to show a new employer your last P45, it just means you will be on emergency tax till you file the paperwork with Revenue.


----------



## OliviaM (8 Aug 2015)

ircoha said:


> There is NO requirement to show a new employer your last P45, it just means you will be on emergency tax till you file the paperwork with Revenue.



Thanks very much for that!


----------



## Branz (9 Aug 2015)

No problem just be strong if they tell you you must produce it, no such requirement as it tells them what you were earning in the last job so say in a normal case I was on 35k and got a job at 60k, the new guys mights be a bit peeved if the saw my P45, maybe 50k would have tempted me.
I know jobs are different etc etc but am just illustrating one good  reason why you don't need to show it.


----------



## OliviaM (9 Aug 2015)

ircoha said:


> No problem just be strong if they tell you you must produce it, no such requirement as it tells them what you were earning in the last job so say in a normal case I was on 35k and got a job at 60k, the new guys mights be a bit peeved if the saw my P45, maybe 50k would have tempted me.
> I know jobs are different etc etc but am just illustrating one good  reason why you don't need to show it.



Thanks for that


----------

